# Hot Glue Gun Recommendation...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It's about time I got one...

Those of you that use hot glue guns, what do you recommend...?

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for what applications???
High or low temp???
dual heat???
mini or full sized???
what sized sticks???
what kind of output do you think you'll need???
DIY or industrial strength???
GP or fine tip???
multiple tips???
hard use or blue moon???
how many bases do you want to cover???

3M Polygun... it will outlast you and your grandkids...
TEC.. mid to upper level... good value... 805 or 820
Surebonder... GP...
BSTpower... versatile...
elcheapoes just don't last in a moderate to heavy use environment..
...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a cheap arrow gun..., it works pretty darn well (except it has a hard time standing up on it's own)

For under $20 it has held up for quite a while.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Arrow-Single-Temp-Glue-Gun/1095639


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

$209 seems a little steep for a glue gun for someone who is unsure of their likely uses. Looks like a number of decent ones are in the $30-$50 range. I'd buy this locally so you can get a stronger sense of what you're getting, how it feels, direct comparison of features.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> $209 seems a little steep for a glue gun for someone who is unsure of their likely uses. Looks like a number of decent ones are in the $30-$50 range. I'd buy this locally so you can get a stronger sense of what you're getting, how it feels, direct comparison of features.



Thanks, Tom...sounds reasonable...but I don't recall expressing that I was unsure of its likely use although it would have made sense to include my uses in the original post. For the most part it will be used in the shop and typical home gluing use. Probably to put together some unforeseen broken knick-knack or small crafts item...I typically buy locally just so I can put my mits on whatever it is I'm buying...

Certainly don't intend on using it for any heavy construction application...

I've never owned a hot glue gun and so I haven't missed it at all. But there is always some discussion about using hot glue here on the Forum that I thought I would buy one as I'm sure I will need another dust collector for the "unused tool shelf"...or I could leave it on the boat...

BTW, as long as I've got your attention, which one do you have...?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got two. One larger, one smaller. Neither cost more than $10. Both work fine. I say that because I checked both to see that they work, and have never used either since. So you might want to start out real cheap, to see if you actually will use one or not. With me my fastening needs are well taken care of with Titebond II, crazy glue, duct tape, or nails. Can't think of a thing I would use hot glue for. Oh yes, mine were gifts - and I really wish people would ask me what I want before they buy me gifts.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I use mine occasionally when I need a quick bond that can be taken apart later or to hold something while a better glue hardens. For example when I make extra table saw inserts I hot glue the factory one to some mdf and use a pattern bit to route it to size. Same goes for quick and easy jigs. Hot glue them together and if you need extra hold add regular glue or brads or both. Get one and use it for a few things like that and you’ll probably start seeing other possibilities.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have one and a whole bunch of different colored glue sticks that came in a batch of stuff I bought ,to get another item. I have never used it ,don't know what sticks to use for what. but with Sticks pdf I might figure out what and when to use it. thanks ,Stick for posting that.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife has one somewhere from her crafting days. I don't see a whole lot of use for one in the shop. Most of the time double sided tape does the job for me. Mostly I was reacting to that expensive one Stick suggested.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> My wife has one somewhere from her crafting days. I don't see a whole lot of use for one in the shop. Most of the time double sided tape does the job for me. Mostly I was reacting to that expensive one Stick suggested.


So go find it and tell us what you use..
if you investigate the listed brands theyare selling from 10/15 bucks to over a thousand...
the point being w/o knowing what Nick's needs were all bases were covered..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stick you missed plug-in or battery powered


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Stick you missed plug-in or battery powered


no I didn't...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've had a Craftsman glue gun for don't know how long. Cost was probably around 20 bucks when I bought it. Nice thing about it, is that it came with a stand and the power cord can be disconnected when in use. You do have to plug it back in after the gun begins to cool down or just leaveit plugged in!! 
With the addition of grand kids to the clan, it see's more use than ever, repairing dolls, cars, shoes and all manner of toys  . Works very well in most applications. 
Couple of down sides. Application nozzle usually over applies the glue. Glue typically turns yellow in time. Neither of which are a big deal considering what I use the stuff 
for. 
Its all about the glue sticks that you use!!!!!! Usually a couple minutes to heat up and then to cool down. All in all, not a bad addition to any shop.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I use mine occasionally when I need a quick bond that can be taken apart later or to hold something while a better glue hardens. For example when I make extra table saw inserts I hot glue the factory one to some mdf and use a pattern bit to route it to size. Same goes for quick and easy jigs. Hot glue them together and if you need extra hold add regular glue or brads or both.* Get one and use it for a few things like that and you’ll probably start seeing other possibilities*.



..."build it, they will come"...

I think that's where it might wind up. Since I've never had one, I might find other uses other than small repairs. I like the idea of temporary use you mentioned. I might wind up with a mini for small jobs...

Thanks....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nick...

alot of good general information over at hotmelt: 

https://www.hotmelt.com/


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I've had a Craftsman glue gun for don't know how long. Cost was probably around 20 bucks when I bought it. Nice thing about it, is that it came with a stand and the power cord can be disconnected when in use. You do have to plug it back in after the gun begins to cool down or just leaveit plugged in!!
> With the addition of grand kids to the clan, it see's more use than ever, repairing dolls, cars, shoes and all manner of toys  . Works very well in most applications.
> Couple of down sides. Application nozzle usually over applies the glue. Glue typically turns yellow in time. Neither of which are a big deal considering what I use the stuff
> for.
> Its all about the glue sticks that you use!!!!!! Usually a couple minutes to heat up and then to cool down. All in all, not a bad addition to any shop.



Thanks, Bill...good to hear...

I'm likely to see the same in using it. The important thing I see is picking the right one so that it works efficiently. This way I won't have a bad gun giving me results that will make me just want to throw it out... :smile:

I appreciate the feedback...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I got just a cheap one - under $10. Main use I've found for it is for gluing shipping package material. Cheaper, stronger and neater than packing tape, but not really cheap overall. My stuff is all different sizes so I buy cardboard separators instead of a lot of boxes and wrap the item(s) accordingly. Have had comments on how "good" my packaging is. Don't use it much for other stuff, but when needed it comes in pretty handy. 

The big cost is the glue sticks. I buy them by the case. They do not last long. Kind of like the cheap razor with expensive blades.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have one from Amazon that has worked very well. It has two temperature settings, heats quickly, doesn't drip, and the long nozzle makes it easy to get into tight areas. Best of all, it's only $25.
https://www.amazon.com/Nozzle-Premi...ts+and+Crafts&qid=1556980531&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have several under 20 bucks I use them for many different crafts what ever you get make sure it uses standard glue sticks. I bought one a while back it used a weird size and couldn't readily find sticks for it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I have one from Amazon that has worked very well. It has two temperature settings, heats quickly, doesn't drip, and the long nozzle makes it easy to get into tight areas. Best of all, it's only $25.
> https://www.amazon.com/Nozzle-Premi...ts+and+Crafts&qid=1556980531&s=gateway&sr=8-1



Thanks, Oliver...I did see this on Amazon...

Do you find it will stand on it's own okay...? Or does it want to lay over...

The tip is what interested me most...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Another question...

I noticed that most guns might have 1/2 stick of glue when the back end of the stick enters the barrel...

If you wanted to change glue type, how do you get the old stick out to insert a new different glue stick...? Or do you just waste the original stick and squeeze it out...?

Does the point come off and push it out backwards...?

Just thinkin' ahead...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure about getting one out like that. Colour indicates both holding power and required temperature range. The darker the yellow the hotter temperature to melt it/ faster it hardens and the better it holds. The white/ clear ones have the weakest bond at the lowest temp.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glue another stick to it, then you can pull it right out. 

I have a single temp gun, I have never needed to use low melt temp guns. My wife has a little low melt gun from the craft store that uses the smaller diameter sticks, about the only thing I could see needing that for is gluing wires down on a circuit board.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's the one I got from Anazon. Really handy. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FN4LNWJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Thanks, Oliver...I did see this on Amazon...
> 
> Do you find it will stand on it's own okay...? Or does it want to lay over...
> 
> The tip is what interested me most...


Nick you can get long tips separate:

https://www.amazon.com/Assortment-I...=B07421F6J8&psc=1&refRID=TTY7CQAT7T433RR20GH9

https://www.amazon.com/Nozzle-Assor...=B079ZB43QT&psc=1&refRID=C4GPKH70S2TCX8FXG1F6

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick you can get long tips separate:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Assortment-I...=B07421F6J8&psc=1&refRID=TTY7CQAT7T433RR20GH9
> 
> ...



Now we're talkin' versatility...or as Popeye would say "verskitiliky"...

Thanks, Herb...ya just pushed me over the edge...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Look forward to the continued discussion. In the interim, i’ll Continue to use double sided tape.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Look forward to the continued discussion. In the interim, i’ll Continue to use double sided tape.


Although I often use double-sided tape, sometimes it won’t work, Jon.

When I was making my Madame Zola Fortune Teller project, I needed to hold the box on the CNC so I could cut a large hole for the mechanism. The box was too tall for any clamps, and the bottom was open, so I screwed cleats along the sides to prevent any lateral movement. As a precaution against the box lifting from the table, I used hot glue where the sides met the cleats. I was able to make the cut with no problems, and remove the glue when I was finished.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@Gaffboat

Oliver...I couldn't help notice in the picture of the gun that the on/off switch is also the 60/100 selector...

Is it in fact dual temp or how would the switch allow for selecting 100W if it's also the power switch...?

Signed...Confused...


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

What you need depends on what you intend to use it for. I have two of the regular single heat guns that I use for light duty stuff which is ok for most things. I had a need for something stronger and more permanent so I got one of these :
https://www.gluegun.com/products/titebond-1361-hipurformer-pur-glue-gun

This thing is expensive and the cartridges are not cheep but it really holds. If you have to take a joint apart one of the pieces will often break. The glue also stands up to exterior applications as well. The gun is made by Steinel and the glue by Titebond.

Here's a review on Lumberjocks
https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/9634


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

mimac said:


> What you need depends on what you intend to use it for. I have two of the regular single heat guns that I use for light duty stuff which is ok for most things. I had a need for something stronger and more permanent so I got one of these :
> https://www.gluegun.com/products/titebond-1361-hipurformer-pur-glue-gun
> 
> This thing is expensive and the cartridges are not cheep but it really holds. If you have to take a joint apart one of the pieces will often break. The glue also stands up to exterior applications as well. The gun is made by Steinel and the glue by Titebond.
> ...



Nice review, Brian...thanks for the link...

Not sure yet if I need anything as strong as the purformer...I'm likely to continue using my traditional joinery techniques but, based on what I've read about this gun, it could change some of that. As I said, I've never owned one so I'm likely to be surprised when I start using one...

Thanks again for your response...Nick


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Glue guns.....actually hot melt guns are one of the basics of working on car interiors from my car audio installation days in the 80s and 90s.
Cheap guns and cheap glue works pretty well, especially when it's temporary.

The chemistry and technology that are in the hot melt industry are amazing, no different than the machinery some of us have in our shops - ranges from Black and Decker one time use all the way to industrial grade with a price point 20x higher. 

Car manufacturers and their Tier 1 suppliers like Textron used to use hot melt for various dash and trim assembly production. After looking into this for my shop back then, I spent $200 in 1992 to get a 3M entry level hot melt gun. It was a precision instrument that also happened to be indestructible and small, light and convenient to use. Willing to bet money, it still exists and works. Never leaked out the tip, easy flow and control, etc.

The melt sticks and their compounds and melting points are also a huge part of the equation.

I recently looked into replacing my $5 cheapie that's been living in my toolbox for 20 yrs. I ended up with a $20 Arrow gun that is ok, but wont stand up on it's own and is only one temp.
Anything else I found remotely decent was over $100. Since I don't really use it, and have several hundred sticks left, this gun is fine for now. I would prefer a 3M again, but spending money on everything else has made this $20 worthwhile.

NOTE: there are 2 (or possibly more) stick diameters, so make sure you get the correct sized tool for whatever hotmelt you plan on using and being able to replenish. Obviously the general purpose is the least expensive and probably covers most of our uses from cardboard to templates to fabric and wood connections. Real hot melt is very expensive and must be purchased by the case.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tulowd said:


> Glue guns.....actually hot melt guns are one of the basics of working on car interiors from my car audio installation days in the 80s and 90s.
> Cheap guns and cheap glue works pretty well, especially when it's temporary.
> 
> The chemistry and technology that are in the hot melt industry are amazing, no different than the machinery some of us have in our shops - ranges from Black and Decker one time use all the way to industrial grade with a price point 20x higher.
> ...




Thanks, Paul...I appreciate the perspective...and how it changes based on need...


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

When getting a gun, the most important thing is to try to get sticks that you can use. Odd sizes are a pain. Most use what I always thought was 1/2". Turns out they are really 7/16" (.44") Amazon has them really cheap. 5lbs. for $18. I used to get them in Manhattan at shops that cater to the garment industry but amazon is now more convenient. The odd uses for them just keep on surprising me, like bodywork on a car. (for pulling sheet metal without damage to paint)
Adtech Full-Size Multi-Temp 5-lb BOX All-Purpose Glue Sticks-7/16"X10" 5lb 10 inch, Clear $17.75


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Have an older corded Surebonder gun my dad used and I recently picked up the Ryobi 18V ONE+™ Hot Glue Gun
Model: #P305. Wanted to have the option of not being tied to a cord. It will also accept different nozzles from Surebonder.


----------



## dimo30 (May 30, 2018)

le meilleur


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dimo30 said:


> le meilleur


the best what or which one???


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> My wife has one somewhere from her crafting days. I don't see a whole lot of use for one in the shop. Most of the time double sided tape does the job for me. Mostly I was reacting to that expensive one Stick suggested.


Tom, I have a really old cheap glue gun that I am using more and more. I find using double stick tape is hard to do if you are wanting to place a piece of wood in a certain spot and you can't be off any. also on some glue-ups, I use hot glue to keep the wood from moving around. It's one of those tools that if you can find it and get it out where it's handy you will find a lot of uses for it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You don’t have to use a glue gun either. You can fire up a torch and melt the sticks with that. By the way, the strongest hot melt I know of is made by Bohning who sell the sticks for attaching points to wooden arrows. It doesn’t fit in a glue gun.


----------



## Eli T. (Jun 7, 2021)

I use a hot glue gun from Gorilla. It works well and have had no problem with using random 3rd party glue sticks.
I actually recently made a review video on it if you are interested.https://youtu.be/VdhzHsMuG2U
It is a mid-price gun around $14 but if you only do a little gluing it might be worth just going with a cheap one.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Eli T. 

This thread dates back to May 2019 and you may or may not receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

kp91 said:


> I have a cheap arrow gun..., it works pretty darn well (except it has a hard time standing up on it's own)
> 
> For under $20 it has held up for quite a while.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Arrow-Single-Temp-Glue-Gun/1095639


I have the same and it is holding up also. I thought not being able to stand it up was my ineptness.


----------

